
Have you tried Tex – The most secure message App? - alexheikel
http://texapp.co/
======
defiancedigital
Implementing complete secure communication solution is an hard topic. For now,
signal and its axolotl protocol is considered by the community as the top
secure communication project. Challenging signal and strong experienced
developpers like Moxie will be very complicated (but not impossible !
...working on defiance;-). It is impossible to claim that your app is the "the
most secure" without providing source or documentation (or I did not find
them). How community could review your project ... This is not credible, or
maybe it is a joke ?

------
detaro
"most secure"?
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11748826](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11748826)

~~~
alexheikel
did you try it?

